# MOST intimidating looking ufc fighters



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Taken from the other thread, who are the most intimidating?
I'll start us off with 5


Andrei Arlovski
Wanderlei Silva
Marvin Eastman
Melvin Guillard
Corey Hill (for his sheer size)


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

Jardine
Wanderlei
Chuck
Lesnar
Leben


These are guys not i the UFC now..

Babalu
Monson
Sylvia (yeah tim)


----------



## nevrsummr13 (Mar 5, 2008)

mattandbenny said:


> Taken from the other thread, who are the most intimidating?
> I'll start us off with 5
> 
> 
> ...


take out melvin and corey and put in kongo and rampage


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Keith Jardine
Wanderlei Silva
Rampage

Former UFC fighters - 
Tank
Don Frye
Tim Sylvia
Vitor Belfort


----------



## somethingclever (Apr 8, 2007)

Here are my top 5:

1. Wanderlei Silva
2. Cro Cop
3. Rampage
4. Tank Abbott (back in the day...)
5. Bob Sapp


----------



## Crocopride (Oct 16, 2006)

Thiago Silva look like an assassin


----------



## valheruking (May 13, 2007)

Wand
Rampage
Old AA

Non UFC

Aleks
Kimbo


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

1. WAND (the meanest stare there is)

2. Rampage (has also developed a mean stare.Also, he could possibly break someones neck with those slams)

3. Gonzo (crazyness)

4. Kongo (Huge, super shredded french-african guy)

5. J Lau (serial killer look)

If Aleks was in the UFC though, he'd top the list for sure! He's scary because he could literally kill someone due to a minor offence. Russian mob style!


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

jardine
kongo
rampage
arlovski
wanderla


----------



## MarkJ40 (Nov 19, 2006)

Wandy
Rampage
Houston Alexander
Monson
Jardine


----------



## riddler (Aug 15, 2007)

AA - with long/chest hair + fangs
A.Emelianenko
Babalu
Wand
Lesnar
Page
Herring


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

old Arovski
Wandy
Rampage
Babalu


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Wandy for sure
Houston Alexander
Andrei Arlovski 
Quinton Jackson
Cheick Kongo
Brock Lesnar
Thiago Silva

etc


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

wand
arlovski
thiago silva


----------



## mikehmike (May 28, 2007)

MagiK11 said:


> Wandy for sure
> Houston Alexander
> Andrei Arlovski
> Quinton Jackson
> ...


this is a very subjective topic BUT I agree with this mans picks minus arlovski


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

mikehmike said:


> this is a very subjective topic BUT I agree with this mans picks minus arlovski


How can you not find Arlovski intimidating when he had long hair and his fang mouthguard? That was one scary guy.


----------



## Kirkardo (Feb 7, 2007)

Matt Hughes
Dan Henderson
Trank Trigg
Shonie Carter
Kalib Starnes


----------



## thai_fighter (Sep 10, 2007)

mjbish23 said:


> How can you not find Arlovski intimidating when he had long hair and his fang mouthguard? That was one scary guy.


I agree when I first seen him like that I thought this is one bad mother...... very intimidating.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

mjbish23 said:


> How can you not find Arlovski intimidating when he had long hair and his fang mouthguard? That was one scary guy.


lol, I would see that guy in a club and walk on his shoe and I'd be wiping the dirt off asap  So I would have to say he'd intimidate me.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

MagiK11 said:


> lol, I would see that guy in a club and walk on his shoe and I'd be wiping the dirt off asap  So I would have to say he'd intimidate me.


I totally agree. I'd probably offer to buy him some new shoes because i'd be afraid he'd kill me with one punch. Even though Arlovski was ex police he kinda looks like a guy that could be in the Russian mob, which is pretty intimidating.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Wanderlei is the meanist looking person on the planet.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I would be most intimidated by:

1)Gabriel Gonzaga
2)Wanderlei
3)Chuck
4)Rampage
5)Heath Herring


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Soky, Lesnar, Kongo, Wandy, Rampage, Alexander


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

Kongo and Lesnar because of their size, Wandy because he looks like he's batshit insane, Nog because of all the scar tissue in his face, and Herring because of his crazy haircuts .


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

How is this guy not getting more recognition here, he doesnt exactly look like he goes to little girls tea parties.


----------



## Zuke (Sep 22, 2006)

Even though he is not in UFC how come nobody has said CYBORG!!!!! HE scares the shit out of me. Him and Wandy!



CYBORG

CYBORG

CYBORG


Hands down the most intimidating!


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Toxic said:


> How is this guy not getting more recognition here, he doesnt exactly look like he goes to little girls tea parties.


sokky is pretty mean looking especially when he comes out with that mask on his face.


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

Zuke said:


> Even though he is not in UFC how come nobody has said CYBORG!!!!! HE scares the shit out of me. Him and Wandy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pics plz.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Zuke said:


> Even though he is not in UFC how come nobody has said CYBORG!!!!! HE scares the shit out of me. Him and Wandy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, Cyborg is a bad looking Motherf****r.

Heres a link of him fighting Manhoef http://www.dailymotion.com/relevanc...n/video/x1g4rk_melvin-manhoef-vs-cyborg_sport


----------



## Green Scape (Nov 15, 2006)

2. Kongo 
3. Sokky
4. Wandy
5. Tank
6. Manny Gamburyan (shoulders up)

I'd throw AA in there but I can't seem to get his awkward and off beat dancing on the way to the octagon out of my head.

Here's my number one pick. Back before Pete Spratt was destroying Lawler with leg kicks he fought this blonde guy. The dude was skinny and ripped as hell and had that scary "I'm gonna **** you in a bush and leave a lot of evidence behind" face but when he's anxiously jumping up and down waiting to fight the camera goes down his chest, it shows these tiny little jiggly A-cup tumors in his nippular area flying in all sorts of directions. That shit's initimidating, think it's Zach Light. Reminds me of Jason Lambert's bossoms except not stretched and sewn to his back.


----------



## Slamnbam88 (Oct 23, 2006)

aleks cuz of the russian mob tats/ size
kongo/lesner cuz of size
wandi/chuck both have crucial stares
randleman/monson cuz theyre just huge


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Ok, here's my top ten (only fighters currently listed on the UFC website):

#10. Jorge Rivera (I'm serious, he looks crazy)
#9. Cheick Kongo
#8. James Irvin
#7. Gabriel Gonzaga
#6. Quinton Jackson (when he's not goofing around)
#5. Keith "the Devil" Jardine
#4. Houston "Alien" Alexander
#3. Marvin Eastman
#2. Ken Shamrock (yes, he's still listed on ufc.com)
#1. Wanderlei Silva


mattandbenny said:


> Melvin Guillard
> Corey Hill (for his sheer size)


Melvin just looks too retarded to be scary imo, and Corey has always reminded me of Goofy.


Toxic said:


> How is this guy not getting more recognition here, he doesnt exactly look like he goes to little girls tea parties.


Sokoudjou would look a lot meaner without the dreads.


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

DJ Syko said:


> Wanderlei is the meanist looking person on the planet.


I agree. AA looks like a total BA when he tries, but Wanderlei almost always looks like hes about to kill a dude.

Honorable mentions:
Aleks
Babalu
Lesnar
Barnett(in the affliction trailer)


----------



## rufio.e0 (Jul 5, 2007)

Just look at my avatar for the answer


----------



## The Finisher (Mar 23, 2008)

1. Rob Emerson


2. Mirko Cro Cop
3. Wanderlei Silva


----------



## cjm (Oct 17, 2006)

If we are talking about during a staredown I would have to agree that Wandy takes that hands down. As far as just normal walking around look, I would have to say Chuck. The mohawk and head tattoo just reeks of badassness!


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

rufio.e0 said:


> Just look at my avatar for the answer


Wandy and Rampage defiently for looks. Right now I'd have to go with Anderson Silva.


----------



## Bob Pataki (Jun 16, 2007)

Rampage
Wanderlei
Thiago Silva (especially after he finished Alexander)
Houston Alexander


----------



## TeamPunishment5 (Oct 24, 2006)

how bout guida?


----------



## NavyChief (Oct 10, 2007)

There are tons of course, but the top six that come to my mind immediately are:

1. Don Frye looks like the ultimate badass not to be
messed with

2. Burkman loves to fight and looks like it

3. Jardine got that "mad dog" look to him

4. Liddell speak softly and carry a big fist

5. Leben he (was) the drunk guy you wished you had 
not picked that fight with in the bar... 

6. Kongo just a physically intimidating dude


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

Hairy AA
Chuck
Rampage
Nog
Kongo
Jardine
Wandy
Alessio Sakara


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

*Just by looks, if I didn't know how they fought...*

#1 Bob Sapp








#2 Brock Lesner








#3 Giant silva








#4 Kimo Leopoldo








#5 Babalu Sobral (looks psycho)








#6 Zulu








#7 Wanderlei Silva (during a staredown)








#8 A. Emelianenko








#9 Chuck liddel








#10 Keith Jardine








#11 Kimbo Slice








#12 Jeff Monson








#13 Rampage Jackson








#14 Andrei Arlovski


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

Kirkardo said:


> *Matt Hughes*
> Dan Henderson
> Trank Trigg
> Shonie Carter
> Kalib Starnes


....Matt Hughes? Seriously...Matt Hughes?!


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

#1 is deffinatly arlovski

check congo- ripped 

anderson silva -looks like a scary robot killing machine like theres no soul behind his eyes

liddell -looks like a hells angel


RAmpage - straight thug 

starnes also looks pretty badass


----------



## No1Brawler (Sep 23, 2007)

mattandbenny said:


> Taken from the other thread, who are the most intimidating?
> I'll start us off with 5
> 
> 
> ...


Corey Hill? sheer size? are you fkn retarded? hes 6ft 4 and 160lbs. He looks like a stick. Even knowing he was an mma fighter wudnt scare anyone just becoz he looks so weak.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

im suprised nobody but me put thiago silva on here :dunno:


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm going with some guys that haven't been mentioned yet


Tito Ortiz

Ricardo Arona

Lee Murray


----------



## TeamPunishment5 (Oct 24, 2006)

Guy said:


> ....Matt Hughes? Seriously...Matt Hughes?!


i have a feeling he was joking lol


----------

